# devfsd.conf

## sven

Altering my /etc/devfsd.conf does not work! After rebooting there are no /dev/dvd, /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrw devices though I uncommented the following lines:

```

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP      ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom1 cdrom

REGISTER    ^cdrom/cdrom1$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER  ^cdrom/cdrom1$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

# Create /dev/dvd for the second cdrom drive

# (change 'cdroms/cdrom1' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP      ^dvd$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 dvd

REGISTER    ^cdrom/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname dvd

UNREGISTER  ^cdrom/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink dvd

# Create /dev/cdrw for the first cdrom on the scsi bus

# (change 'sr0' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP      ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr0 cdrw

REGISTER    ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

UNREGISTER  ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

```

It's not that tragically because I can mount my drives through /dev/cdroms/cdrom[0,1] but It would be nice to have these links.

----------

## stevil

It looks like you just uncommented the various example lines, unless you have 1 cdrom drive, 1 DVD drive and a SCSI cd burner  :Smile: .

I only have one device (cd/dvd/cdr combo) on /dev/hdc and here's what mine looks like.

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP      ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER    ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER  ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

# Create /dev/dvd for the second cdrom drive

# (change 'cdroms/cdrom1' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP      ^dvd$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 dvd

REGISTER    ^cdrom/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname dvd

UNREGISTER  ^cdrom/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink dvd

# Create /dev/cdrw for the first cdrom on the scsi bus

# (change 'sr0' to suite your setup)

#LOOKUP      ^cdrw$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr0 cdrw

#REGISTER    ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

#UNREGISTER  ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

----------

## sven

Actually I have an IDE burner and an IDE DVD ... I'm not that stupid ...  :Wink: 

I use SCSI emulation for the burner so /dev/sr0 is correct but I also use /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 to mount CDs with my burner ...

----------

## celtic_hack

 *sven wrote:*   

> Altering my /etc/devfsd.conf does not work! After rebooting there are no /dev/dvd, /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrw devices though I uncommented the following lines:
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

On my system my cdrw is on sg0 not sr0. I have an IDE interface CDRW though, so don't know if this helps.

----------

## Nitro

 *sven wrote:*   

> Altering my /etc/devfsd.conf does not work! After rebooting there are no /dev/dvd, /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrw devices though I uncommented the following lines... 

 

You don't have to reboot to make devfsd re-read the its config file.  Simply run: 

```
killall -HUP devfsd
```

That should make testing your new config file a little quicker.  :Smile: 

----------

## sven

Thank you. Just found out about this one, too  :Wink: 

Btw, now there are /dev/cdrw and /dev/dvd ... Maybe I was just too blind to see them?  :Embarassed: 

----------

